# Darlington area 28th/29th November



## bozza (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a few days off work and nothing planned at the moment so was wondering if anyone fancied a game in Darlington?

I don't drive so it would have to be in Darlington unless someone fancies picking me up.

I'm a member of Stressholme and it's always in good conditon this time of year/drains well and cheap.

I've also got a voucher for up to 4 people for Rockliffe Hall for a reduced green fee of Â£35 each which is Â£10 cheaper than normal, amazing course and in pretty much perfect condition all year round.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

bozza said:



			Got a few days off work and nothing planned at the moment so was wondering if anyone fancied a game in Darlington?

I don't drive so it would have to be in Darlington unless someone fancies picking me up.

I'm a member of Stressholme and it's always in good conditon this time of year/drains well and cheap.

I've also got a voucher for up to 4 people for Rockliffe Hall for a reduced green fee of Â£35 each which is Â£10 cheaper than normal, amazing course and in pretty much perfect condition all year round.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for either - prefer Rockcliffe because I've only walked it, not played it. Not played Stressholme for nearly 30 yrs... be nice to try there too.


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd be up for this, would have to let me know which date as il have to take the day off most likely.

Dont mind either course. My regular playing partner will come along too.

Arenaman (andy) , you fancy it?


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2012)

FREE on 29th
Would be up for the Rockcliffe gig


----------



## bozza (Nov 14, 2012)

Stressholme is a nice course now considering it's a muni, nice greens, drains well and the layout will have changed since you played it.

So how come you have only walked Rockliffe?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

bozza said:



			Stressholme is a nice course now considering it's a muni, nice greens, drains well and the layout will have changed since you played it.

So how come you have only walked Rockliffe?
		
Click to expand...

It was either spend the afternoon sat in the lounge there with the mum-in-law and family or have a walk around the course - tough one...


----------



## bozza (Nov 14, 2012)

Big D 88 said:



			I'd be up for this, would have to let me know which date as il have to take the day off most likely.

Dont mind either course. My regular playing partner will come along too.

Arenaman (andy) , you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

Moogie had already pm'd me about playing Rockliffe so me, yourself, moggie and hobbit could make up a 4 ball on the 29th if thats ok with everyone?


----------



## bozza (Nov 14, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			It was either spend the afternoon sat in the lounge there with the mum-in-law and family or have a walk around the course - tough one...
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, what were your first impressions of it?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2012)

bozza said:



			Ah right, what were your first impressions of it?
		
Click to expand...

It looked top drawer. Fairways looked too good to play off.


----------



## bozza (Nov 14, 2012)

They are, it's a tough course but not so tough you don't enjoy it.


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 15, 2012)

bozza said:



			Moogie had already pm'd me about playing Rockliffe so me, yourself, moggie and hobbit could make up a 4 ball on the 29th if thats ok with everyone?
		
Click to expand...

Ok il get back to you ASAP

Will need to get the day off work

I trust it will be a friendly encounter seeing as though;

a - i dont have a handicap

b - i'm terrible


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 15, 2012)

After all the driving you around all year you cut me out of the Rockliffe voucher.

Wounded. :'(


----------



## bozza (Nov 15, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			After all the driving you around all year you cut me out of the Rockliffe voucher.

Wounded. :'(
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think you had any holidays left to take time off work?


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 15, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			After all the driving you around all year you cut me out of the Rockliffe voucher.

Wounded. :'(
		
Click to expand...

Kellfire, you can have my space - Can't make the 29th, we have a large event going on


----------



## moogie (Nov 17, 2012)

Bozza..............U gotta Booking sorted yet.......??


----------



## bozza (Nov 17, 2012)

Not yet, what tee time would be best for everyone else seeing as they have further to travel then me?


----------



## moogie (Nov 18, 2012)

What about ....... 1030am isshhhh...........??

Gives me enough time to sort out son for school
Travel down,  and even get lost once or twice..............


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2012)

Tempted to be sick this day.


----------



## bozza (Nov 18, 2012)

moogie said:



			What about ....... 1030am isshhhh...........??

Gives me enough time to sort out son for school
Travel down,  and even get lost once or twice..............

Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine, I'll give them a ring tomorrow and get it booked.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2012)

Hoping to join you folks if I can swap some holidays around.


----------



## bozza (Nov 19, 2012)

Booked the tee time for 10.30am, me and Kellfire will probably get up there an hour or so early as they have good practice facilities. 

Oh and it's winter wheels only on the trolleys so either have to carry or you can hire one of their trolleys for Â£5 of you don't have any. 

I wouldn't recommend carrying as it's a fair walk round and takes it out of you.


----------



## moogie (Nov 19, 2012)

Spot on Bozza......Looking Forward to it  :thup:


----------



## bozza (Nov 26, 2012)

Just a update with all this rain we are having.

I've emailed the course asking what the chances are of the course being open and i'm waiting for a reply. It should be ok as looking at the forecast today is the last of the heavy rain and the course does drain really well.

The only other slight problem is that it's forecast to be cold on Thursday with a good chance of frost, we should be fine as we don't tee off till 10.30 and it should have thawed by then but there is a chance if it doesn't thaw they won't open the course or they will push the tee times back till later until it does thaw.

Just thought  i'd keep you all updated and let you know if i hear anything else.


----------



## bozza (Nov 27, 2012)

Was just wondering if Rockliffe is shut would anyone be up for playing Cleveland golf club? 

It's the only course that I know of in the area that is still open. 

It would be Â£25 each for the green fee. 

I'll phone Rockliffe tomorrow afternoon to find out the situation if it will be open or not.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2012)

bozza said:



			Was just wondering if Rockliffe is shut would anyone be up for playing Cleveland golf club? 

It's the only course that I know of in the area that is still open. 

It would be Â£25 each for the green fee. 

I'll phone Rockliffe tomorrow afternoon to find out the situation if it will be open or not.
		
Click to expand...

Bozza, if you do come thro' to Cleveland it won't be Â£25. I'm a member and can sign the 4 ball in @ Â£15 a head. 

I'll check how many holes are open - there was only 6 open yesterday. It usually drains ok but best check.


----------



## bozza (Nov 27, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Bozza, if you do come thro' to Cleveland it won't be Â£25. I'm a member and can sign the 4 ball in @ Â£15 a head. 

I'll check how many holes are open - there was only 6 open yesterday. It usually drains ok but best check.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, according to their twiiter page this morning the only "wet hole" as they put it was the 4th, i just assumed that the full course was open.

I'm hoping Rockliffe will be ok, i played it 2 days after all that rain we had when it was Ryder cup weekend and it was fine, the only problem they had was the River Tees burst it's banks and flooded the 17th green and 18th tee, apart from a the odd bunker or so having a bit of standing water in it was fine.

It's stopped raining here so hopefully it's the last of it.


----------



## moogie (Nov 27, 2012)

Is the Boro training ground in same area.......??
Just heard on local news that M'Boro havent been able to use Training facilities all week due to flooding.....!!!


If Rockcliffe falls thru / unplayable ,  then Id happily play Cleveland ,  as I havent played either,  both New to me


----------



## bozza (Nov 27, 2012)

moogie said:



			Is the Boro training ground in same area.......??
Just heard on local news that M'Boro havent been able to use Training facilities all week due to flooding.....!!!


If Rockcliffe falls thru / unplayable ,  then Id happily play Cleveland ,  as I havent played either,  both New to me
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's right next to it, the bottom corner of the training ground is near the 18th tee/17th green where the river burst it's banks last time. They did say they were going to build up the flood defence around that bit to stop it happening again.

Yeah I don't mind playing Cleveland to if the full course is open. 

Do you and hobbit want to PM me your mobile numbers and I contact you both as soon as I speak to Rockliffe tomorrow.


----------



## moogie (Nov 27, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2012)

Quick update. 

Rang Rockliffe and they said if they get no rain today/tonight they are hoping to be open, I can ring them at 8am tomorrow morning to get a definite answer if it's going to be open. 

So is that ok with everyone?


----------



## bozza (Nov 29, 2012)

Rang Rockliffe and it's fully open, slight frost delay but that's it.

Me and Kellfire will be down there around 9.30ish to try warm up on the range.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 29, 2012)

enjoy it lads its freezing today


----------



## bozza (Nov 29, 2012)

Wayman said:



			enjoy it lads its freezing today
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't too bad to be honest, only the last 4 holes when it clouded over that it got a bit on the cold side. 

Couldn't have really asked for better weather for this time of year.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2012)

Great fun today, some really good company and (though hit and miss for me, especially on the greens) good golf.


----------



## moogie (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep,  was a Canny day after the frosty start
Great course,  Great facilities,  *GREAT COMPANY*
And a fitting result that the doubles match,  Me & Hobbit ( 2 Brians )  V  the 2 Mexicans......oops,  I mean the 2 Marks,  ended in a Tie on the 18th hole,  with me holing probably only my 2nd 1 Putt of the day......My putting was STINKING

These 2 ( Bozza & Kellfire ) have 'Dangerous' Handicaps.................so Be Warned........

I will defo return to Rockcliffe anytime theres a game on,  thoroughly enjoyed it

Hobbit,  top fella,  drinks on me next time,  daren't ask what the bar bill was.........!!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2012)

Fantastic day, and the course was in waaaaaaay better nick than I was expecting. Emarrassed with my own game and have to thank Moogie for gelling well with the old fat cripple.

Mark(c)'s, well played guys - what a great battle! Next time we'll give you a battering...

The bar bill was fine, so no worries there...

AND sadly I've Gibbo'd. That Ebay bid I put in was a winner - 'new' irons Saturday.


----------



## moogie (Nov 29, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			AND sadly I've Gibbo'd. That Ebay bid I put in was a winner - 'new' irons Saturday.
		
Click to expand...


Uh Ohhhhh.............what have u gone and done........spill the beans


----------



## bozza (Nov 29, 2012)

Really enjoyed today and honestly i do play off 19! 

Thats the first time i think i've ever shot over 30 points round Rockliffe.

Cheers for picking up the bar bill, we all owe you a pint or 2!

So when's the rematch!?


----------



## bozza (Nov 29, 2012)

moogie said:



			Uh Ohhhhh.............what have u gone and done........spill the beans
		
Click to expand...

Titliest 712 cb's if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## moogie (Nov 29, 2012)

bozza said:



			Titliest 712 cb's if i'm not mistaken?
		
Click to expand...


NICE...........:thup:


----------



## moogie (Nov 29, 2012)

bozza said:



			Really enjoyed today and honestly i do play off 19! 

Click to expand...



19 H/cap.................But single figures off the Tee for sure,  great driving today mate


----------

